# Kimber Pro Polymer



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone out there own a Kimber Pro Polymer. They disappeard fast, but I think they are as nice as anything out there. Mags are hard to find, but with a little dremel work, Para P12 mags work fine. They do take some break-in due to very tight tolerances, which is a typical Kimber feature.


----------

